# 2010 Fantasy Football



## bcritch (Aug 16, 2010)

Back by popular demand ( Mr. Moo & Mr. BA) we are going to hold our 3rd Annual Tinboats Fantasy Football League. We will use ESPN this year instead of Fox Sports Football (because it's free). The winner will receive some baits from Mr BA ( JDbaits.com). If any other Sponsors want to contribute prizes please let me know.

It's all in fun and we always have a good time. Especially when Mr. BA decides to talk some trash :LOL2: 

We also need to dethrone last years Champ Mr Shamoo =D> 

All I need is your email address. You can post it here or send me a PM and you will receive an invite from ESPNSports.

The Draft date is set for August 31st so we need to have all of our Teams in place and your Draft Selections set.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

bcritch said:


> Back by popular demand ( Mr. Moo & Mr. BA) we are going to hold our 3rd Annual Tinboats Fantasy Football League. We will use ESPN this year instead of Fox Sports Football (because it's free). The winner will receive some baits from Mr BA ( JDbaits.com). If any other Sponsors want to contribute prizes please let me know.
> 
> It's all in fun and we always have a good time. Especially when Mr. BA decides to talk some trash :LOL2:
> 
> ...




[email protected]


----------



## bcritch (Aug 16, 2010)

We have room for 20 Teams.........


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

I wont play with more than 12. 20 teams is way too many imo. Just let me know.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 16, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> I wont play with more than 12. 20 teams is way too many imo. Just let me know.



Last year we had 12 teams.

This year ESPN has a max of 20 but there are 2 Divisions of 10 Teams each.

I'm not sure how many guys will want to play this year. We'll see.......


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in!

[email protected]


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Im in, pm sent.


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow 20 teams a lot. I'd be in otherwise.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 19, 2010)

Were sitting at 10 Teams right now but three guys need to accept the invites. I'm getting ready to close it out at 12 teams.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 19, 2010)

I need to check and make sure I accepted I think I did but i am in several leagues


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 19, 2010)

If we have 20 teams can we decrease the size of the bench, 4? Else it will be a long season for those that have horrible auto-drafts.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 19, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> If we have 20 teams can we decrease the size of the bench, 4? Else it will be a long season for those that have horrible auto-drafts.



I made some adjustments :wink: 

We're only at 10 so I don't see any chance of having 20 Teams


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sure. PM sent


----------



## bcritch (Aug 23, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Sure. PM sent


Added Invite sent..


----------



## bcritch (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like we have 10 Teams. I've reduced the number of Teams down to 12 and locked it in.

We just need two more Teams to have a full League. I know a few guys were on the fence so let's get the requests to join in....


----------



## bcritch (Aug 23, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> I need to check and make sure I accepted I think I did but i am in several leagues



You're good, you accepted the invite....


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice - so when they crown my League champ - think ill talk to the MODs at Tin Boat here to change my title to League Champion


----------



## bcritch (Aug 23, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Nice - so when they crown my League champ - think ill talk to the MODs at Tin Boat here to change my title to League Champion



The trash talking has started   Nice :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2010)

bcritch said:


> MadCatX said:
> 
> 
> > Nice - so when they crown my League champ - think ill talk to the MODs at Tin Boat here to change my title to League Champion
> ...



Dont worry the trash talking will end on week 2 when the madcats championship dreams are crushed by the Mississippi Bassaholics!! :twisted:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 23, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > MadCatX said:
> ...



And when that minor league game is over, you can face the big boys - Stuck in the 70's!


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 23, 2010)

HAHAHAAHA 

Thats all funny - think I might try to go undefeated this go 'round 8)


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 24, 2010)

We’re trying a new thing this year with the draft at my work - we are allowing you to try to control your draft position for cash – like the basketball lottery system. You automatically get one entry in the hat. You can buy more entries for extra $ each, for a maximum of 3 entries. How it works is – say you bought all 3 positions. If your name gets picked first in the random drawing, you can either keep the position, or discard the pick. Then you still have 2 entries left and we draw again for position 1. This helps those guys who don’t want a #1 pick in a snake draft, and also gives others more chances to get a #1 pick. Personally I’d rather pick 5 -7. Not everyone buys up positions, so there is some advantage to it – and the pot becomes bigger for the winners.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 24, 2010)

woohoo! All that buyup $ worked, I got #1 pick in my work draft! Now which RB to take...


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 24, 2010)

I took Chris Johnson with the number one overall I had.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 24, 2010)

Is the draft order final or will it change before we start? Just wondering so I can set my autopick strategy.

Will


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Is the draft order final or will it change before we start? Just wondering so I can set my autopick strategy.
> 
> Will




When is the draft?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Is the draft order final or will it change before we start? Just wondering so I can set my autopick strategy.
> ...



Morning of Aug 31


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL is there any way we can get it for that night - i don't know how work would appreciate me drafting.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought it was autodraft? If we get to pick, even better.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> I thought it was autodraft? If we get to pick, even better.




It is but I wqas wondering when I needed to set my picks by


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was autodraft? If we get to pick, even better.
> ...



Before u go to bed on Aug 30th, the draft is early morning Aug 31


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah sweet even better - thanks


----------



## bcritch (Aug 25, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Is the draft order final or will it change before we start? Just wondering so I can set my autopick strategy.
> 
> Will



It may change since we need one more Team. Wer're at 10 Teams with one more requesting ( I need an even number of teams)

I will lock it up within the next day or two and then send out the final teams.

We need ONE more team.......


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm surprise we only have 11. Seemed like 20 were interested right away. The division idea seemed like a great one. We did that at my last job and broke the divisions by work units. Worked great!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 25, 2010)

Count me in guys im already in three leagues but what the heck... [email protected]


----------



## Froggy (Aug 25, 2010)

I am in an IDP league for money, we also pick individual Defensive guys, 16 teams, the draft is Sept 5 and hell on earth, we meet at a bar...... Wild and crazy, got a few other teams too!


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2010)

We have 12 Teams as soon as Hanr3 & Queencitybassman accept the invites. I setup two divisions with 6 teams each.

*East:*
bcritch
shamoo
BassAddict
Troutman3000
alumacraftjoe
wasilvers

*West:*
cali27
MadCatX
juggernoob
Hanr3
bearsphan3.14
Queencitybassman


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok Guys, the Draft order has been set. I used the random selection and Mr Shamoo has the first overall pick. I left it at that as he was last years champ and I though he deserved the honor.

We have a few days to get our Draft order set so lets get going.

*Draft Info*
Draft: Autopick
Date: Tue, Aug 31, 2010
Time: Early AM

Good luck to everyone and lets kick Mr. Shamoo's butt.


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright, I'm in and I'd like to introduce you to this years Champ. High I'm Tim and Im going to kick all-ya-all tucuses. :mrgreen:


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey I didnt receive the invite can you resend.. [email protected]


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Hey I didnt receive the invite can you resend.. [email protected]



I resent the invite. Check your Spam or Junk Folder for an email from ESPN.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 28, 2010)

I just checked and didnt find it.. give me your email and ill email you


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 28, 2010)

IT was in my spam box.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 30, 2010)

oh - positions moved! I had to change my draft strategy!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 31, 2010)

Jason you got a badass team


----------



## bcritch (Aug 31, 2010)

My money is on the Carolina CRAWZ......


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you very much I agree.. even before the draft.. get my jdbaits ready!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2010)

Hehehe yall gotta get through me first! I just hope the waiver wire gods are smileing on me cause the auto drafts gods must of been out taking a dump when It was my turn to pick....................


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 31, 2010)

We will see nice draft though.


----------



## bcritch (Sep 1, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Thank you very much I agree.. even before the draft.. get my jdbaits ready!



You just have to watch the injury bug. The first year we did this Mr. Jim picked Tom Brady as his number one pick. I think he got hurt the first game and was done for the season and Jim hasn't played since.....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Jason you got a badass team




I got rbs for days. Im telling you I can smell those baits now.....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 9, 2010)

Anybody need a RB for a WR?????


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 9, 2010)

Same situation i am deep at RB LOL


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright, all the BS has ended, the proof is now in the pudding. 

You guys are going down. :mrgreen: 


GAME ON!


----------



## Froggy (Sep 10, 2010)

I got 6 teams....... #-o maybe next Year.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 10, 2010)

Froggy said:


> I got 6 teams....... #-o maybe next Year.




LOVE FANTASY FOOTBALL!


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 10, 2010)

Trade bait - Lee Evans for ??? 
Make me an offer I can't refuse!


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 14, 2010)

Wohoo - tied for first place!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 15, 2010)

wasilvers said:



> Wohoo - tied for first place!



Thats only because you faced a team with lethargic rb's and a no show wr.............................. Pray you do not meet that team again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 15, 2010)

WHo wants an RB I got Forte and Matthews for trade for a wr1.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Sep 20, 2010)

Guys why do we have bye weeks.. i dont understand the concept.. I didnt realize there was bye weeks and I was like my guys killed it this week.. then.. i wasnt playing...


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 21, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> WHo wants an RB I got Forte and Matthews for trade for a wr1.



Done deal, just wish I had got Forte into the lineup before gametime. I have no excuses, I'm a Cowboys fan and I didn't know the game start time :?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 21, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Guys why do we have bye weeks.. i dont understand the concept.. I didnt realize there was bye weeks and I was like my guys killed it this week.. then.. i wasnt playing...


Never played like that before. i thouhg players had byes not teams? Thats an interesting way to play.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Sep 21, 2010)

My guys who of dropped bombs this week but instead... i had a bye.. also im open to all trade offers guys


----------



## bcritch (Sep 21, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Queencitybassman said:
> 
> 
> > Guys why do we have bye weeks.. i dont understand the concept.. I didnt realize there was bye weeks and I was like my guys killed it this week.. then.. i wasnt playing...
> ...



I saw the bye week too and wasn't happy. I checked ALL of the League settings to see if I could change it but I couldn't find any way to get rid of it. Sorry :evil:


----------

